# Pleco suggestions?



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm..I'm looking for a small Pleco to keep in my 46 gallon..Any suggestions?? I'm thinking of something that stays around the 5'' ish range, & does well in a community..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bristlenose are the most popular choice. But there are many others. The king tiger babies that mykiss are also very cool. Charles will chime in before you know it.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

can be smaller too. I'm liking the look of the king tigers


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have a lot of choices depending on the setup of the tank and tankmates. BNP's as CRS fan suggested, are great for most tanks, but there are many many plecos that stay < 5" and you can spend a fortune on some really exotic ones which may even make you a rich man if bred. What's the temperature/pH of the tank and what else is in there or do you plan to keep in there? What kind of substrate/planted/non-planted? Are you after something different, or just something to eat algae?

One thing to remember is that most plecos are actually that great at "cleaning", but generate more waste than clean, with a few exceptions like the BNP's.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

My tank is a planted, stays at 6.0 PH and 28 C..so far, I've got a schoal of neons, a trio of GBRs, a pearl gourami, a betta and two khuli loaches. haha it would be nice if he "cleaned", but it's not an absolute necessity, I'm not out to hire janitorial staff XD.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

talk to charles ..he will give you great advice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

xFl said:


> My tank is a planted, stays at 6.0 PH and 28 C..so far, I've got a schoal of neons, a trio of GBRs, a pearl gourami, a betta and two khuli loaches. haha it would be nice if he "cleaned", but it's not an absolute necessity, I'm not out to hire janitorial staff XD.


In that case, you have a lot of choices. You can have a look at my pleco thread for some pics of my favourites. The fish which are ominvores and carnivores probably suit you a bit better so your plants won't be disturbed. Besides BNP's, you can pretty much include any of the Hypancistrus (all meat eaters). You can go from L201 (fairly cheap) to L066 (moderately pricey) to L046 (really pricey). You can also have the smaller Baryancistrus species like the L239 (blue panaque which isn't really a panaque). Smaller pekoltia like the L134 (Leopard Frogs) are certainly very attractive enough.

Some of it comes down to if you like black and white, multi-coloured, spots or stripes. In your situation, I would suggest having a BNP or two, maybe even the rarer albino long finned or calico long fins, as there are local breeders and they will be cheaper than buying from a LFS or mail order, and then having a small school or L340/L201/L066/L046 etc. I think the contrast would look great in a planted tank.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> In that case, you have a lot of choices. You can have a look at my pleco thread for some pics of my favourites. The fish which are ominvores and carnivores probably suit you a bit better so your plants won't be disturbed. Besides BNP's, you can pretty much include any of the Hypancistrus (all meat eaters). You can go from L201 (fairly cheap) to L066 (moderately pricey) to L046 (really pricey). You can also have the smaller Baryancistrus species like the L239 (blue panaque which isn't really a panaque). Smaller pekoltia like the L134 (Leopard Frogs) are certainly very attractive enough.
> 
> Some of it comes down to if you like black and white, multi-coloured, spots or stripes. In your situation, I would suggest having a BNP or two, maybe even the rarer albino long finned or calico long fins, as there are local breeders and they will be cheaper than buying from a LFS or mail order, and then having a small school or L340/L201/L066/L046 etc. I think the contrast would look great in a planted tank.


Wow!!
Great advice!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> In that case, you have a lot of choices. You can have a look at my pleco thread for some pics of my favourites. The fish which are ominvores and carnivores probably suit you a bit better so your plants won't be disturbed. Besides BNP's, you can pretty much include any of the Hypancistrus (all meat eaters). You can go from L201 (fairly cheap) to L066 (moderately pricey) to L046 (really pricey). You can also have the smaller Baryancistrus species like the L239 (blue panaque which isn't really a panaque). Smaller pekoltia like the L134 (Leopard Frogs) are certainly very attractive enough.
> 
> Some of it comes down to if you like black and white, multi-coloured, spots or stripes. In your situation, I would suggest having a BNP or two, maybe even the rarer albino long finned or calico long fins, as there are local breeders and they will be cheaper than buying from a LFS or mail order, and then having a small school or L340/L201/L066/L046 etc. I think the contrast would look great in a planted tank.


Gary sure does know his plecos.
great advice.
i have Long fin Red calico BN if you are interested.
shoot me a pm we can talk..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just filling in the space until Charles chimes in...he's really the master.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

L204 Flash Panaque

heres my old one:


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks alot, you guys  haha your knowledge is mindblowing. I'm loving these pics, and the L340 in particular...what's the price range on those guys..?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

xFl said:


> thanks alot, you guys  haha your knowledge is mindblowing. I'm loving these pics, and the L340 in particular...what's the price range on those guys..?


It's quite variable. Go and have a look at the Canadian Aquatics website to get an idea of what they cost locally. And then as others have already said, talk to Charles at Canadian Aquatics. 

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

already some great advice given... i like my L46s a lot but i have to say that i like my L134s even more  good luck with your decision/search!


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

the spotted white seam bushynose plecos are really nice looking. I think april has some now. I can't seem to keep bushynose plecos alive, otherwise I would get one


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can put my calico and whiptail in a goldfish tank? I've seen sailfins and commons with goldfish and wonder if I can have more exotic ones. My goldfish tank is at 7.O and with out heater in a cooler part of the house, the foyer. I have no plants or wood.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

in the summer, it will be ok. Not in the winter.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Orange Spotted*

I have had a Orange spotted or Marbled Pleco( i am not sure if its a hybrid or actual species), it has remained at around 5 inches for the last years and look incredible


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*red pleco*

I've been told at Roger's that red pleco (they had it few months back) stays smaller too. I did not get one then and they haven't had it since. They look like albino but little stronger orange/red colour. I found a picture that is similar to those I saw. Anybody has an idea what is the "official" name for these? thanx


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to confuse the issue...but to add to the conversation and encourage the use of plecos....i got some bn plecos...went to move some stuff and there is a batch of eggs on one of the rocks...I moved the other tank mates and left the rock with the eggs for dad to deal with....is that the right thing to do...any suggestions are welcome...


----------

